# منتدى الطفل



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*:Flower:*
*:Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear:  :Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear: :Teddy_Bear: *
انا بقترح عمل منتدى للطفل بحيث يحتوى على صور خاصه بالاطفال للتلوين فهذا ينمى عقليه الطفل
ترانيم خاصه للاطفال تناسب فهمهم و فكرهم و تحببهم و تعلمهم من المسيح و معنى المسيحييه فيصبحوا اقوياء من صغرهم عن طريق قصصص و ترانيم مسموعه للتحميل 
منتدى  صور كرتون خاصه بالاطفال و ايضا افلام كرتون للتحميل لان عالم الطفل واسع الخيال و الكرتون يملئه و يؤثر فى عقليته منذ صغره
العاب خاصه للاطفال للتحميل كلعبه تعلم الهجاء و الابجديه و ... الخ​اتمنى ان الاقترراح ينال اعجاب الجميع​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*غير مسموح للاطفال دون سن ال 13 يدخول المنتدى يا مينو*

*هذا قانون دولي متعارف عليه*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

روك عزيزى انا مش قصدى اطفال يدخلوا النت خالص
انا اقصد ان الخدمه دى تكون متواجده كى يستفيد بها الاطفال عن طريق اولياء الامور و هما الاطفال حيدخلوا و يشاركوا فى منتدى ازاى
لكن فى ناس متزوجيين فى المنتدى و عندهم اطفال و افضل شىء انهم يجدوا لاولادهم صور مسيحييه للتلوين كمثال
او قصه موسى النبى كرتون
اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدى


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*مش عارف, الفكرة ركيكة و المستفيدين منها اعتقد حيكونوا واحد او اثنين بالكثير, اذ لا يوجد المتزوجين بالمنتدى الذي لديهم اطفال و ينقصهم هذه الاحتياج...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

اعمل اللى فيه الخير يا روك
ميرسى على ردك


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*اصلك مش فاهم يا مينو هنا محدش ناوى يتجوز مقضينها عنوسه متقلقش*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا ميرنا انك عرفتينى *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*شوفت اديك كمان مكنتش فاهم *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحمد لله ادينى فهمت و ربنا يستر بقى اصل انا لما بفهم ما اقولكيش يعنى ربنا يستر ربنا يستر*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يستر على عبيده بقا *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكلك كده فهمتى قصدى يا ميرنا هههههه*
*ربنا يستر فعلا*


----------

